# scary incident at thee range today



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

So I was at the range today workin up a load for my 243 and it went great this story is about the idiot in the lane next to me

About 1pm this younger guy shows up at the range and considering there was not another soul at the range i dont know why he picked the lane next to me but he did. I asked him what he was shootin and he said he was zeroing his CZ 527 in .204 with a new batch of reloads he put together the night before.

I hunkered down to do a final group test when he fired his first round and it sounded loud and 204 are not that loud i know cuz i have one. But i didnt think anything of it. the next thing i hear is BOOM. and my ammo can and buddies chrono fall over. I immediatly looked at the kid and he is on the ground and that 527 is in peices. the kid took a direct hit in the forhead by his scope and thankfully not any rifle bits he was unhurt he just had a headache. I had him sit down and drink some water while i looked him over to make sure he wasnt hurt. I asked him what load he was using ( and here is the scary part) he says " oh i got the recipe off of predator talk.com there was a guy named don and 204 yoter talkin about recipes and how good one was in his gun so i used the excact load he posted.

I could not believe my ears this moron takes a recipe that me and don talked about and cautioned heavily about that was seriously not same in temps over about 55 degrees and he doesnt evenread the whole post.

He then says "If it works in a cheap junk rifle like an NEF single shot it will shoot great in my cz."

I took all my self control to keep from absolutely ripping this guys tail apart for stupidity but i controled my self and told him

"well man all i can stay is god keeps the stupid safe when they do stupid things" and his response was "huh"

I then packed up and left

after this i dont think i will ever post a recipe for a load that works on any forum ever again

its to risky


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

+1 - I could not agree more. People jump on the internet like it's the new encyclopedia and take everything at face value.

Heck... my wife does it with recepies all the time. I can't tell you how many crummy meals I have eaten that she claims "turned out nothing like shown online".









Glad the kid is OK.... what are the odds of this happening though? You're like a 1 in a billion dude! lol


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the curse of being irish


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> .Heck... my wife does it with recepies all the time. I can't tell you how many crummy meals I have eaten that she claims "turned out nothing like shown online".


OK now that is funny !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I've seen and heard crazy stuff happen at the range. Highly doubt an extremely hot loaded .204 would knock anyone to the ground let alone give enough recoil for the scope to hit someone in the forehead. OR that the CZ was literally in pieces. Not sure I could leave a scene like that without taking some pics for proof.

You sure he didn't say .404 Jeffery instead of .204?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I've seen and heard crazy stuff happen at the range. Highly doubt an extremely hot loaded .204 would knock anyone to the ground let alone give enough recoil for the scope to hit someone in the forehead. OR that the CZ was literally in pieces. Not sure I could leave a scene like that without taking some pics for proof.
> 
> You sure he didn't say .404 Jeffery instead of .204?


My wife read this and was like "Why did he not call an ambulance before asking "what load are you using"? lol I wish I had an answer! Sounds like an odd story for sure!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Heck... my wife does it with recepies all the time. I can't tell you how many crummy meals I have eaten that she claims "turned out nothing like shown online".


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

wow thats pretty crazy


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't fix stupid is all I can say. Unfortunately many treat the internet like it's the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* end all to everything. Like I've always said, if stupid was a fatal disease 80% of the population would be gone. I'm just glad you didn't get hurt Jason as that's the unfortunate part of what happens when idiots show up.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Stop calling and asking how I am guys !

I am telling you it was not me.

Any ideas on how to help a black eye ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am waiting to hear the results from Chris's wife after she read his post!!! I would be eating alot of selfserve forsure!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You might hear the head slap if the wind is right.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Black eye(scope eye) OK , fat lip and cauliflower ear( wrestling bobcat in trap)OK, Slight limp when walking(tripped on extreme downhill slope) OK , Deep brusing under chin ( gun report on 12 ga. when not held properly) OK, Weight Loss new dietary plan(Dont P___O__ the wifey over her cooking ability) That I buy !!! LOL Really do you believe OLD Jed was Shootin at supper when up through the ground came a bubblin crude!!!! I think he was complaining about her cookin and granny did wear glasses!!!!!!!!! Hey Chris ever had possum pie to your knowledge? HEHEHE Shunk Stew WHEW!!!!!!! BUDDY my prayers your way.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

204 yoter and chris miller have a point.i am always a little concearned about posting my loads online because there are people that take the internet as the gosspel truth.if i say i load 99 grains of h1000 in my 338 edge behind a 250 smk and then ater i post it i realize its actually rl25 powder i used then someone tried it.boom.people really need to understand that reloading,though can be fun,is a serious matter and needs to be taken that way not only for your saftey but the saftey of everyone around you.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

When discussing loads online I will state bullet weight and powder type and approximate velocity. I never post how many grains of powder I use, ever.


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

On a call said:


> Stop calling and asking how I am guys !
> 
> I am telling you it was not me.
> 
> Any ideas on how to help a black eye ?


LOL now thats funny!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Being that he's a member of PT and all of this happened, I wonder if he'll check in on this thread to give us an update?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Being that he's a member of PT and all of this happened, I wonder if he'll check in on this thread to give us an update?


Not likely


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If anything i'd say he's looking for the original thread....


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

ive eaten my fair share of crumby meals to dont worry about it LOL


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

While I admit I have tried some powders that were not in the book, I always try to be cautious and so far have never tried any load lited on a website.
I find that loading manuals give me enough information to know when to say, "Enough."
You can only kill something dead. A bullet going so fast that it melts on the way down the bore won't kill the quary and deader than a normal load.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

best defense said:


> While I admit I have tried some powders that were not in the book, I always try to be cautious and so far have never tried any load lited on a website.
> I find that loading manuals give me enough information to know when to say, "Enough."
> You can only kill something dead. A bullet going so fast that it melts on the way down the bore won't kill the quary and deader than a normal load.


I'd partly agree to that. But, I never try loads that are not verified in manuals. Better to be safe than bruised or blind. And speed is not really all that important to me. That last dog didn't know what or how fast it was that hit him. I'm of the notion that the first thing you should purchase, when you start reloading, is a good manual. Then study it and follow those guidelines to the letter.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I also had a scary thing happen to me at the range today.....My Mini 14 grouped below 1 inch MOA. I think its coyote ready.......


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I admit I search these posts for suggestions on loads. I also have questioned numerous bench rest shootings as to their pets loads. (It's amazing that a guy will take months to work up his perfect load, then tell you in two or three sentences.) While I appreciate all the advice, I always check it with a Seirra and a Hornady loading manual. Like Best Defense said I stay away from hot loads. I load for accuracy. I also like to shoot during the week, when I usually have the range to myself.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

best defense said:


> A bullet going so fast that it melts on the way down the bore won't kill the quary and deader than a normal load.


Sounds like something my buddies would talk about doing, laugh about it, then realize how retarded it is.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> I also had a scary thing happen to me at the range today.....My Mini 14 grouped below 1 inch MOA. I think its coyote ready....... :m16:


If I got a mini-14 to group that well, I make a B-line for the first store that sold lottery tickets! WOW, less than an inch! Mine shot minute gut bucket at 100 yds!

Tracker401


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been reloading for years and one of the first things i learned was to go by the reloading manuals. Never, ever make up your own loads or your just asking for trouble. Alwayse use proven loads. Leave the experimenting for the pros. It is just as irresponsible to print your "funny" (not Ha Ha) loads on this web sight as to try them.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> I also had a scary thing happen to me at the range today.....My Mini 14 grouped below 1 inch MOA. I think its coyote ready....... :m16:


How close were you to the target?


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> Being that he's a member of PT and all of this happened, I wonder if he'll check in on this thread to give us an update? :thumbsup:


He has to see this if he is a member.......will he chime in? Thats the question....


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

While I see the where folks are coming from who think you shouldn't waver from a published load data as a practice. I sure am glad that not everyone follows that thought process or we would still all be shooting flintlocks, or more likely bamboo cannons, ignited with a candle.

I'm not trying to start an argument, but there are many ways to experiment safely as long as you apply a bit of logic, and a rudimentary understanding of physics, while doing it.

One of my personal favorites involves an empty range, a bungy-cord, an old tire, some heavy canvas, and a length of string. Sure you may ruin some guns, but if you use your head you can assure thats the worst case scenario. The other thing that I've noticed when you start talking non-by the book loads i.e. wildcat rounds, is the folks that know what they are talking about are very hesitant to share info, and this causes the frustration that makes folks end up trying stupid stuff because the ones who are willing to share the most, rarely seem to know much at all. Those who insist that you can never, ever, ever, under any circumstance load anything that varies in the slightest from published data, you know, primer changes, load weights by a tenth of a grain in projectile or in some cases a hundredth of a grain in powder, the amount of tin in your lead, or you will simply be building a bomb, seem to fit the later group better, from what I've seen. Sorry bout the rant but I've been dealing with some obviously very ignorant, yet self proclaimed reloading guru's lately, (no, not anyone from here) and this thread pushed me to vent a bit.

Oh, and for the record no it wasn't me that this thread is about. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> He has to see this if he is a member.......will he chime in? Thats the question....


 Being as though this thread is from January, I doubt that is gonna happen.



JLowe69 said:


> While I see the where folks are coming from who think you shouldn't waver from a published load data as a practice. I sure am glad that not everyone follows that thought process or we would still all be shooting flintlocks, or more likely bamboo cannons, ignited with a candle.
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument, but there are many ways to experiment safely as long as you apply a bit of logic, and a rudimentary understanding of physics, while doing it.
> 
> ...


If you wish to experiment, that's fine *BUT* don't write about it here. We've had more than one instance of people sharing/copying/reading incorrect load data. I think that the welfare of the site requires us to *NOT* allow unpublished tried and true tested load data. *IF* you choose to share unpublished data here it will be deleted. If you choose to share it elsewhere, be my guest. I have in thirty years never failed to find published data for a reloading project, I bet you'll have the same experience, if you look.

One of the basic laws of physics is "Each and every stupid action will bring to bear on the participant an equal or larger than his or her last, hospital bill."


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

No need to get all bristly yd, a simple "don't post it here" would have sufficed just fine.

I also prefer the theory of. The value of the lesson learned, is often directly proportional to the value of the equipment destroyed, however when nothing is ventured, nothing can be gained.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JLowe69 said:


> No need to get all bristly yd, a simple "don't post it here" would have sufficed just fine.
> 
> I also prefer the theory of. The value of the lesson learned, is often directly proportional to the value of the equipment destroyed, however when nothing is ventured, nothing can be gained.


Provided, that is, the learned is still alive.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

100 yards w/the mini. Sorry, don't recheck threads that often. JLOWE, just so you know, a wakened action will not always come apart during the testing process. You could very well have a bomb in your hand, next time you try that "tested" load. Better to have the rifle magnafluxed to check for stress cracks, but that is expensive, and will need to be done by a professional. Oh well.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

As posted above, I never tell people the entire recipe. Usually only type of powder, primer and bullet weight. I always add that I don't normally use max loads because my rifle doesn't seem to shoot as well when I pump it up to maximum, which for me is true.

The only time I have used loads up around maximum is when I was working up a load for my 338 using Nosler partition bullets. I could not get them to group well until I approached the maximum load listed in the book. The recoil was really bad, so I don't shoot that rifle more than I need to.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, apparently I need to clear this up a bit as folks seem to be jumping to the conclusion that I'm trying to build a hot load. This is soooo very, very, far from the case. I have simply been looking to build a hybrid round for shooting out of a gun that is factory made to shoot two very different cartridges, the .45LC and the .410. Since its made to shoot both it has a very long chamber, I'm not looking to push any limits here. I'm looking to "build" a .45 colt load that sits in a brass .410 length cartridge, but runs the speed and pressures well within the scope of STANDARD .45 Colt loads, not even plus P rounds standard loads. This should actually serve two things, 1) by seating the projectile closer to the rifling it should improve accuracy at least a bit, and 2) it should actually drop the pressure spike potentially caused by the projectile getting a running start while "free-boreing" through the chamber then suddenly getting restricted at the point of actually entering the barrel. There, a data free explanation of what I talking about.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

Many years ago when I first started reloading, I read an article in some gun mag about how to load squirrel loads in a .357. Well, I tried it and spent the next day knocking a bullet out of the barrel. Turns out, I should have read the article a little closer. The powder charge was a typo, and being familiar with the powder I should have caught on.

Kinda funny now though.


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder how many people have eaten the little gel pack that says "DO NOT EAT"?

Kinda the same mentality as not heeding the warnings on loading info.

Typo's are a fact of life and can't be helped, so this isn't aimed at you bluegrass. But the kid with the CZ and his reasoning that the CZ should be stronger than a H&R--- he would eat the gel pack fo' sho' :teeth:


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

204yoter, Chris & Marty.... you all are on the right track! I've reloaded since 1982 & most reloading revolves around reading manuals, common sense and cookbooking small steps at a time if you're building loads. Taking anyone's pet loads for a given in your gun is taking chances. I used to let friends have some of my reloads ( I reload for 9 pistol calibers & 12 rifle calibers) but have ceased giving away or selling anything because of liability. Like some of you, I give bullet and powder info as best combination in my opinion and a starting point if they reload other wise purchase factory fodder! Don't mean to be a hard-a** , just too many people with no common sense.


----------

